#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Mikrotik - Q1

## brenovale

Amigos,
fiz pela segunda vez a prova de certificação oficial. E dessa vez copiei a prova antes de enviá-la. Para justamente poder discutir as principais questões que entraram dessa vez. Não sei se é prudente e o moderador vai aceitar eu colocá-la aqui por questões de direito autoral. Mas podemos discutir as questões uma a uma, até chegarmos a resposta correta, entre os usuários e administradores deste forum, onde todomundo ganha. Vai que uma dessas questões volte a aparecer na Certificação de alguém... :-) 
Logicamente terá questões fáceis, outras mais difíceis. Mas vamos lá. Se alguem quiser traduzi-las tb, sem problema...

*Q1- When running HotSpot and PPPoE on the same physical interface, marks...
Choose one answer.
a. client can use either HotSpot or PPPoE to authenticate
b. client cannot use PPPoE to authenticate
c. client first has to log on to the HotSpot and then use PPPoE to authenticate
d. client first connects via PPPoE and then logs on via HotSpot*

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom eu nao sei nada de Mikrotik mas acredito que a resposta certa seja a letra A

eheheh  :Smile:

----------


## alcimarbezerra

> Amigos,
> fiz pela segunda vez a prova de certificação oficial. E dessa vez copiei a prova antes de enviá-la. Para justamente poder discutir as principais questões que entraram dessa vez. Não sei se é prudente e o moderador vai aceitar eu colocá-la aqui por questões de direito autoral. Mas podemos discutir as questões uma a uma, até chegarmos a resposta correta, entre os usuários e administradores deste forum, onde todomundo ganha. Vai que uma dessas questões volte a aparecer na Certificação de alguém... :-) 
> Logicamente terá questões fáceis, outras mais difíceis. Mas vamos lá. Se alguem quiser traduzi-las tb, sem problema...
> 
> *Q1- When running HotSpot and PPPoE on the same physical interface, marks...
> Choose one answer.
> a. client can use either HotSpot or PPPoE to authenticate
> b. client cannot use PPPoE to authenticate
> c. client first has to log on to the HotSpot and then use PPPoE to authenticate
> d. client first connects via PPPoE and then logs on via HotSpot*


Resposta correta letra A (a. cliente pode usar um hotspot ou PPPoE para autenticar)

Amigo tem mais outras questões ai para debatermos.

----------


## aka2005

> Resposta correta letra A (a. cliente pode usar um hotspot ou PPPoE para autenticar)
> 
> Amigo tem mais outras questões ai para debatermos.


 Qual o motivo so desta pergunta amigo?? vc errou ela, queria saber a resposta certa??? logicamente é A;

----------


## catvbrasil

> Amigos,
> fiz pela segunda vez a prova de certificação oficial. E dessa vez copiei a prova antes de enviá-la. Para justamente poder discutir as principais questões que entraram dessa vez. Não sei se é prudente e o moderador vai aceitar eu colocá-la aqui por questões de direito autoral. Mas podemos discutir as questões uma a uma, até chegarmos a resposta correta, entre os usuários e administradores deste forum, onde todomundo ganha. Vai que uma dessas questões volte a aparecer na Certificação de alguém... :-) 
> Logicamente terá questões fáceis, outras mais difíceis. Mas vamos lá. Se alguem quiser traduzi-las tb, sem problema...
> 
> *Q1- When running HotSpot and PPPoE on the same physical interface, marks...*
> *Choose one answer.*
> *a. client can use either HotSpot or PPPoE to authenticate*
> *b. client cannot use PPPoE to authenticate*
> *c. client first has to log on to the HotSpot and then use PPPoE to authenticate*
> *d. client first connects via PPPoE and then logs on via HotSpot*


A resposta correta é a "A". O cliente loga tanto no hotspot quanto no PPPoE...

----------

